# ,

## Bhb

,             ?

----------


## Gladis

,    ,   , ,  ?   ?     ?

----------


## 777

1

----------

.  -      ,    -       .

----------


## Fosihas

* 777*,        ,     ,   .

----------


## Lemori

,  . 2,62 .

----------

> [b],        ,     ,   .


 ! -        .

----------


## MaDg

.       ( ,  ).      ,  " ,     !  ,         ?    ".   ,     ,  ,   ..    ,       .     ,   ,   ,    ( ,   ..)         .

----------


## melekhin

,  ,    ,     .    12000        .       , ,      .        (     ,  Shift), ,    .        " ".         ,       SELECT ,      "".        ,     ,    ,       ,       "--"  "--".    ,   MS Excel, MS Word    CSV.      .    .

----------


## DenisP

. ,    "   ",   ,      ,      (,     ..).

----------


## melekhin

> . ,    "   ",   ,      ,      (,     ..).


   ! =)

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

> ........................ 12000        . ................................................................     " ".         ,       SELECT ,      "". .........    ,     ,    ,  ..........       "--"  "--". ...............


 !
100, 200,  400  -     ,  .     " ,  " -  .   ", ,  , selekt'  ." -      .        - "  ".      ,   , ,  ,   (    )))).     " ",       2.4.5.2409-08  -   0504202  ., ., . 




> . ,    "   ",   ,      ,      (,     ..)..


-

----------


## 2

-    ,    ?

----------


## Nikolasss

.

----------

